# Difference between State Sponsored and Regional Sponsored?



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi All

Sorry for my lack of knowledge, but this might be a very basic question. Whats the basic difference between State Sponsored (176) and Regional Sponsored (475).

I know that 475 is a 3 years provisional visa. However, as per my understanding

State Sponsored gives you the freedom to move within 1 state including the city and territories

Regional Sponsored only enables us to live and work in 1 particular region in a State.

Thanks to let me know whether my understanding is correct. If yes, then I dont think I can find any IT job in the territories.

Waiting for your expert advice


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Sorry for my lack of knowledge, but this might be a very basic question. Whats the basic difference between State Sponsored (176) and Regional Sponsored (475).
> 
> ...


Yes, your understanding is correct.

*Regional Visa 475* - Is only provisional and not permanent.
You can convert to* 887* - It is permanent after 3 years of staying in that region.

*State Sponsored VE 176 visa* - Permanent Visa,You have a moral obligation to work in that state for the first two years and then you can move to any state.

I am attaching the skilled visa comparison pdf for your reference. Good Luck.


----------



## masabumair1 (Nov 15, 2011)

*I need some if you don't mind I want to apply Australia Immigration*

Hi MaddyOZ. I need some if you don't mind I want to apply Australia Immigration. previous days I meet some MARA registered Consultant some One says You can apply subclass 175 some One says You can apply 176. and 2nd I have 3 Years BCS degree some One says You can apply and some one some One says You can't apply please help me what should I Do I have near about 10 years Experience in LAN/WAN/VPN/SECURITY (COMPUTER NWTWORKS) 
Waiting for your expert advice


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Yes, your understanding is correct.
> 
> *Regional Visa 475* - Is only provisional and not permanent.
> You can convert to* 887* - It is permanent after 3 years of staying in that region.
> ...



Thanks MaddyOZ for the information


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Sorry for my lack of knowledge, but this might be a very basic question. Whats the basic difference between State Sponsored (176) and Regional Sponsored (475).
> 
> ...


would like to add a few more lines :
Regional visa comes with less benefits like they dont give medicare, do not qualify for social security payments. you spouse can work but only in the specified region/area..

Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 475)


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Just to add ... on 475 one can go to other regional area if he / she is not able to get job in the sponsored one but prior communication should be there with the state office ...


lifeisgood said:


> would like to add a few more lines :
> Regional visa comes with less benefits like they dont give medicare, do not qualify for social security payments. you spouse can work but only in the specified region/area..
> 
> Skilled – Regional Sponsored (Provisional) Visa (Subclass 475)


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

ajaypatil said:


> Just to add ... on 475 one can go to other regional area if he / she is not able to get job in the sponsored one but prior communication should be there with the state office ...


Hi Ajay;
Your time line says that you got SA SS and then you applied for 475 visa also ? So you didnt apply for 176 visa ? why ? 

I do not have much info on 475 visa so I thought of asking you this ques..


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

ajaypatil said:


> Just to add ... on 475 one can go to other regional area if he / she is not able to get job in the sponsored one but prior communication should be there with the state office ...



Ajaypatil

I can see you are also from IT profession and applied for 475. So what are the prospects of getting IT jobs in the regional areas or territories. As per my undersatnding, which could be wrong, IT jobs are mainly in the big cities.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

mimran said:


> Thanks MaddyOZ for the information


you may use this link for reference.

Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 26. State Specific Regional Migration

Cheers.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

masabumair1 said:


> Hi MaddyOZ. I need some if you don't mind I want to apply Australia Immigration. previous days I meet some MARA registered Consultant some One says You can apply subclass 175 some One says You can apply 176. and 2nd I have 3 Years BCS degree some One says You can apply and some one some One says You can't apply please help me what should I Do I have near about 10 years Experience in LAN/WAN/VPN/SECURITY (COMPUTER NWTWORKS)
> Waiting for your expert advice


My personal suggestion would be, its always better to do it by yourself. Agent will act like a mail messenger only and all the work you would end up doing anyways. So why pay few more thousand dollars to agent ? Are you lazy to check mails from DIAC and get the updates through an agent? :-D I wouldn't think so! 

This forum is very helpful and you get every stage step by step inputs from the members here. 

As a first step apply for ACS. ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community and get the skills assessed. The next step depends on that only. 

BCS Is it Bachelor of computer Science or Bachelor of corporate secretaryship? 

If its related computers apply for skills assessment, if not then go through the RPL.

Check the ACS website for the details information any help give a shout in this forum, you will be rained with replies / suggestions 

Good Luck. Cheers.


----------



## masabumair1 (Nov 15, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> My personal suggestion would be, its always better to do it by yourself. Agent will act like a mail messenger only and all the work you would end up doing anyways. So why pay few more thousand dollars to agent ? Are you lazy to check mails from DIAC and get the updates through an agent? :-D I wouldn't think so!
> 
> This forum is very helpful and you get every stage step by step inputs from the members here.
> 
> ...




Thanks Buddy :ranger:

You are Right BCS 3 Years (Bachelor of computer Science) After In detail Review ACS I Will contact You. Take care


----------



## fabregas (Feb 8, 2012)

*what happned then*



masabumair1 said:


> Thanks Buddy :ranger:
> 
> You are Right BCS 3 Years (Bachelor of computer Science) After In detail Review ACS I Will contact You. Take care



any update on your ACS Assessment. Did u get it and in which group you are (ACS PIM 3 Group B or Group A).


----------

